# entfernten rechner runterfahren => putty-ersatz



## norman (23. Mai 2007)

Hallo zusammen,


um eine virtuelle maschine sichern zu können, muss ich sie zunächst runterfahren. da das natürlich automatisiert ablaufen soll, kann ich dazu putty nicht verwenden. (oder doch?)

ich brauche also einen weg, um mich an der maschine (suse 10) anzumelden und "shutdown -hP 0" auszuführen. => Wie?


danke schonmal


----------



## Wildcard (23. Mai 2007)

Was spricht gegen ein Shellscript? Du musst doch eigentlich nur per SSH verbinden, Passwort eingeben, befehl absetzen.


----------



## norman (23. Mai 2007)

meinst du ein bat-file? wie verbinde ich mich darüber?


----------



## Wildcard (23. Mai 2007)

Da du .bat und PuTTY erwähnst tippe ich auf Windows?

```
putty -ssh host.name
```


----------



## norman (23. Mai 2007)

Wildcard hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Da du .bat und PuTTY erwähnst tippe ich auf Windows?
> 
> ```
> putty -ssh host.name
> ```



ja. aber kann ich putty gleich username, passwort und den auszuführenden befehl mitgeben? wenn das nicht geht (wovon ich ausgehe), brauch ich halt eine alternative..


----------



## Wildcard (23. Mai 2007)

Hmm, ich lese gerade das sich damit nur das putty Fenster öffnet. Ich bin nicht sicher ob man das unter windows auch in der Shell zum laufen bekommt.
Die Alternative die mir einfällt wäre Telnet (ist dann ungesichert) und die sinnvolle Alternative: verwende ein ordentliches Betriebssystem  :wink:


----------



## norman (23. Mai 2007)

ja..mit putty direkt geht es wohl nicht, aber mit plink: http://the.earth.li/~sgtatham/putty/0.60/htmldoc/Chapter7.html#plink-usage-interactive

mal sehen, obs klappt..


----------



## HoaX (23. Mai 2007)

http://www.openssh.com/de/java.html ?


----------



## Wildcard (23. Mai 2007)

Damit könnte es gehen.
Ich finde es schön irgendwie lustig das Mircosoft erst *2007* auf den Trichter kam die PowerShell zu entwickeln und den Windows Server 2008 ohne GUI lauffähig zu machen  :lol:


----------

